# ZELDA Wii CONFIRMED FOR 2010!



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

_*January 6, 2010* - You are now less than 365 days away from a new console Zelda game. Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata confirmed to Japan's Asahi Shimbun daily today that the Wii Zelda sequel, first revealed at last year's E3, will be released this year. 

Iwata was pretty open for this particular interview. He also revealed that Nintendo will be announcing Vitality Sensor games in July, with an aim to release product as soon as possible (not very specific, for sure, but better than nothing!) 

DS also got some mention. Actually, make that DS 2! Iwata told the paper that a successor to the DS would require high resolution visuals and sensors for detecting player motions. 

He wouldn't share a time frame for the successor's release, though, instead pointing to the DS's success in 2009. According to Iwata, 2009 was DS's best year ever in North America._

http://wii.ign.com/articles/105/1058479p1.html


----------



## easpa (Jan 6, 2010)

Yay, I can't wait.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't wait! I'm looking forward to this! But I want more scans now!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2010)

well, at least now we can report him... (@butters)


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Aww man... I was just planning on quitting WW oh well... I'll keep working at it... >.> And my latest DS has insurance on it... >.<
Also... what is up with them making a new hand-held every two months??? -_-"
And I have 0% interest on Zelda... >


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Stop being sick Butters, not funny...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT THE HECK ? PORN ON TBT ?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HECK ? PORN ON TBT ?


At least it's not...er, l won't give him any ideas. >_>

This is when you _know_ we have a real moderator problem. Seriously, Jeremy. You need to hire more _active_ mods. >_>


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

He hired Miranda when I spammed TBT. Expect one?
No doubt he will to compensate for the rest of the staff's sloth attitude.

Relating to the topic, I'm actually looking forward to this title. Zelda is my favorite series from Nintendo or on any Nintendo console.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Wait... What type of game is Zelda anyway??? I've never played it...


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice a New Zelda game.
Also Butter's er.. Isn't that over the top?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait... What type of game is Zelda anyway??? I've never played it...


If they just announced there is a new one then OBVIOUSLY much isn't going to be known about it. So of course you haven't played it...
Read the first post next time?


----------



## 8bit (Jan 6, 2010)

I Can't Wait For The Game!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's talking about the series...


----------



## SamXX (Jan 6, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She means the Zelda games as a series (Well, I think as she mentioned not being excited for a new zelda because she's not into the series on the first page).

But less than 365 days? That's too soon! D:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm just suprised someone doesn't know about Zelda!
REALLY? You know Animal Crossing but not Nintendo's BEST series?


----------



## 8bit (Jan 6, 2010)

I Hope It is Good I heard there is a part that you are link without the master sword that it is lost or something


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I meant the series in general... obviously you misread my post... -_-


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I Hope It is Good I heard there is a part that you are ]About every LoZ has had that sword, excluding a few like the first 2 and some others like Minish Cap.
> So it really wouldn't be a first but a surprise for sure.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for that, my mistake. :s


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok, I do that sometimes... XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't _just_ announced, we've known about it for a long time now. It's just now getting a confirmed release year. =p


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugg... please read the post above which explains my 1st post...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know. I read that. I was just correcting him. =p


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Heard about a month ago on NP, but still. Amazing to hear!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 6, 2010)

This will definitely be a good year for Nintendo. New DS, Super Mario Galaxy 2, and now the new Zelda. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2010)

oh cool, can't wait for the trailers and stuff ^^


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait... What type of game is Zelda anyway??? I've never played it...


Chuck Norris loves Zelda.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KK, soooo.... A brief explanation of the series? :veryhappy: 
I've hears a little about it... though I'm still pretty much clueless >.> 
Is it similar to AC?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't been keeping up to date on upcoming releases for Nintendo, so I really don't know squat about any new releases.
I heard rumors of a new Zelda Wii before now, that's it.


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its way better.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Soo... It beats the AC eh??? Hmm... might consider... even though I suck at every single game apart from AC >.>


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Soo... It beats the AC eh??? Hmm... might consider... even though I suck at every single game apart from AC >.>


Its an adventure game with a storyline that will guarantee you shed a tear when you beat the game.

Every.

Single.

One.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you guys think we'll here more about it at GDC? Or will they hold off and wait until E3 or TGS??


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Soo... It beats the AC eh??? Hmm... might consider... even though I suck at every single game apart from AC >.>


I'd recommend starting with Phantom Hourglass or Spirit Tracks on the DS, because theyre pretty easy and accesible, and the style of the game isnt as intimidating as some of the others.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes you cry??? 0.o
Meh I did do it at another game... not telling you which 
I'll consider it... a lot now...   
I <3 things that gets to your feelings  <_<


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really depends on which Zelda she was playing.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... intimidating??? What do you mean by it? <_<  *suspicion*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda is...well, it's Zelda. Hard to explain. I thought pretty much every gamer would know what it is, lol. I'd recommend starting with Phantom Hourglass, and then Spirit Tracks. Check out some trailers and gameplay videos on YouTube.


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difficultly level.

Dont expect to beat the console ones without a guide. Unless your that good.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok... So the easiest one is??? (Yes I really can't do hard ones... trust me... >.>)


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

I reported Butter's to the MODs so we won't be seeing him/her again! 

*Celebrates in Victory of getting rid of the spammer*


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ok... So the easiest one is??? (Yes I really can't do hard ones... trust me... >.>)


All my favorites are decently hard. 

But Spirit Tracks is easiest IMO. Or maybe Phantom Hourglass.

But those ones aren't good to start with... 

I say Ocarina of Time with a guide. That how I got addicted.

But ask Tye or Mega.


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I reported Butter's to the MODs so we won't be seeing him/her again!
> 
> *Celebrates in Victory of getting rid of the spammer*


Wrong topic?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butter's is that spammer on Page(s) 1 and 2 on this topic...


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok... I'll look into that... Well, at least you don't have to sing or dance to beat it XD... Darn you Music exams XS


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ok... So the easiest one is??? (Yes I really can't do hard ones... trust me... >.>)


Windwaker(GC), Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks (both on DS) all have cel shaded graphics which gives them a very cartoony feel.

Twilight Princess (Wii) uses a more realistic graphical style, has creepier enemies, a darker storyline (well, kinda) and is much harder.

All the other ones are from older generations of consoles. i just included Wind Waker 'cos it fits in with the 2 DS games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spirit Tracks is DEFINITELY _not_ the easiest. Not even close. It's one of the _hardest_. I'd say Phantom Hourglass is the easiest. It's a good game to start with, too.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Ocarina of Time is by far one of the hardest though. Damn Water Temple!
By the way, it's not hard enemy wise, it is hard puzzle wise. The game is full of puzzles to solve, and not the jigsaw kind either.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've beaten Wind Waker and i'm playing Phantom Hourglass now. 

Wind Waker is an absolutely Masterful game with amazing dungeons, awesome characters with strong personality, amazing items, huge fully explorable World, very polished cartoon animation, and one amazing final boss.

Phantom Hourglass is just as good to me so far so i recommend you get it.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

What? Ok... now I'm super confused... oh well... As I said, As long as they won't ask you to sing or dance, I'll do... ummm survive...


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spirit Tracks was the only game Ive beaten without a guide... I even needed help with Phantom Hourglass...


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 6, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time is by far one of the hardest though. Damn Water Temple!
> By the way, it's not hard enemy wise, it is hard puzzle wise. The game is full of puzzles to solve, and not the jigsaw kind either.


I think Majora's Mask was harder than Ocarina of Time.
The water temple wasnt THAT hard, just somewhat annoyinh.

Wind Waker is probably the easiest if youre not doing sidequests.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Wait... what if you don't really mind puzzles... but just can't do the fighting stuff???


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the Water Temple was the hardest. Managing the water level to get my through to the next part took forever, really.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait... what if you don't really mind puzzles... but just can't do the fighting stuff???


Id recommend spirit tracks or phantom hourglass, cos the combat is jut tapping enemies with the stylus


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> What? Ok... now I'm super confused... oh well... As I said, As long as they won't ask you to sing or dance, I'll do... ummm survive...


I'd say start with Phantom Hourglass, then move onto Spirit Tracks since you'll already be used to Phantom Hourglass's control scheme, then once you've beaten those two go play The Wind Waker, which is the prequel to Phantom Hourglass. If Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks haven't made you fall in love with the series, The Wind Waker certainly will. Anyway, after The Wind Waker you might want to move on to Twilight Princess, or Zelda Wii if it's out by then. By then you should be a HUUUUGE fan, so you'll probably want to go back and play the older games, especially Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait... what if you don't really mind puzzles... but just can't do the fighting stuff???


The fighting is pretty simple though, it's not ultra-challenging because the Zelda games have a set difficulty regardless. Just remember that EVERY boss fight requires the use of the item you receive in that dungeon, or a combination of the items you received in some instances.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait... what if you don't really mind puzzles... but just can't do the fighting stuff???


The fighting is pretty easy. Even most bosses in Zelda are fairly easy to fight, but they're really epic. The whole series shares a lot of elements with Mario (despite being completely different games).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't cry when I beat Minish Cap.


----------



## GoodlyMike (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so excited to see the return of a console Zelda game, and with the success of the Twilight Princess, this one will top it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

GoodlyMike said:
			
		

> I am so excited to see the return of a console Zelda game, and with the success of the Twilight Princess, this one will top it.


As great as Twilight Princess was, Zelda Wii is going to be _so_ much better. The biggest improvement will be the inclusion of Wii MotionPlus, of course. And Aonuma has also stated that Twilight Princess didn


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm... I'll look into buying ST when I have the time ^_^


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnn. Really?

I thought that if I could beat it without a guide then it was super easyy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you beat it _100%_ without a guide?


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no. I never beat Zelda games 100%.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Hmm... I'll look into buying ST when I have the time ^_^


You need to play Wind Waker and Phantom Hourglass first then play Spirit Tracks because they're direct sequals of each other.


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont havvvvveeee to, but it will be a lot more nostalgic if you do.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Ugg, sequels? But my parents would only get me 1 >.>


----------



## djman900 (Jan 6, 2010)

I knew about zelda 2, TechnoxManiac told me about it


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ugg, sequels? But my parents would only get me 1 >.>


I recommend Wind Waker then, it's an absolutely Masterful game that you got to get while you can.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree. The Wind Waker is my favorite Zelda game of all time.


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ugg, sequels? But my parents would only get me 1 >.>


Windwaker then. But just know Zelda games are usually a little more intense.

And they have no direct games to each other besides OOT -> MM and WW -> PH -> ST.

The rest is ether way to complicated for a beginner or you cant exactly tell its direct from playing the games.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo did everything perfectly in Wind Waker from the Storyline to the polished cartoon graphics.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many more confirmed connections than OoT/MM and TWW/PH--ST. What is confirmed:

LoZ/AoL
ALttP/LA
OoT/MM--TP
OoT--TWW/PH--ST
OoA/OoS or OoS/OoA
TMC--FS/FSA


----------



## Pear (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds good. Unfortunately, Nintendo will make this to release an unending torrent of shovelware for the next few years, then try to justify it to their fans with another awesome game somewhere down the line.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Unfortunately, Nintendo will make this to release an unending torrent of shovelware for the next few years, then try to justify it to their fans with another awesome game somewhere down the line.


Nintendo isn't the one who releases the shovelware. It's the third party developers. >_>


----------



## Pear (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but Wii music was. They seriously need quality control.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. Wii Music is a fantastic game. Have you played it yourself? You need to give it a chance. I absolutely _love_ it. It's a great game that's very innovative, and it really gets you into music.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh cool, I'm guessing it'll be out near Christmas time, one question, if anyone knows, is Wii Motion Plus required to play Motion Plus games?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Oh cool, I'm guessing it'll be out near Christmas time, one question, if anyone knows, is Wii Motion Plus required to play Motion Plus games?


Yes, Wii MotionPlus is required. Get Wii Sports Resort. It comes with a Wii MotionPlus, and it's a great game. A lot more fun than the original (although the original is still fun).


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, seriously, why would they do that? I'm not buying Wii Sports Resort, so I guess I'm screwed, oh well.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh wow! The long awaited Zelda Wii game is announced for 2010. Somebody I know would be surprized!

I'm still skeptical whether Wii Vitality Sensor based games will be a winner.  <_< 

As for the DS's successor, I think I need to wait 3 years before I would buy that. I already own my DSi for almost 6 months!


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy it separate for $20 over here in Canada.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 6, 2010)

What did butters do?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy Wii MotionPlus separate everywhere, but why wouldn't you want to get a game with it? Wii Sports Resort is really a great game.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look that appealing to me, so I won't get it, I'll probably just end up buying it separately when Zelda comes out.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least _try_ it. Rent it or borrow it from a friend. It's well worth it.


----------



## lightningbolt (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait... What type of game is Zelda anyway??? I've never played it...


O_O oh my god...You poor thing.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I prefer being a close-mined, ignorant person that doesn't try new things.

But seriously, why would I try a game out that doesn't interest me, when there are already plenty others that do.


----------



## John102 (Jan 6, 2010)

So, how do you suppose this new game will fit in your time line theory?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> So, how do you suppose this new game will fit in your time line theory?


There's no point in putting it in a timeline right now, because next to nothing is known about it. =p


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 7, 2010)

IMO since Link has ridden Epona, sailed a Boat, driven a Train, I was thinking that Volvagia should come back into Zelda Wii and Link get around on Volvagia, that would be awesome.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that bad is it??? O_O
All I know about it is a master sword and a triangle thing *cough* AC items *cough* >.>
Meh this place is really confusing me... *tiptoes away and lurks*


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> lightningbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a very unfortunate person to have never experienced a Zelda game


----------



## JamesBertie (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't wait until this one comes out


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear... *braces self for incoming lecture on why I should get into it* XD


----------



## Numner (Jan 7, 2010)

Zelda was always a bad game.

I don't remember liking any of them :x


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

@Tye, I already knew it, can't wait.
@Kolvo, there are 15 Zelda games, only 4 of them feature the Master Sword
@Kolvo again, haha, the puzzles may be hard, but OOT is nothing compared to the first 3 Zelda games in terms of difficulty.
@Nixie, try out Twilight Princess for Wii, I always recommend it as a first Zelda game because it's not that hard, but still has that Zelda touch. I'd never recommend PH as a first, it might give someone a wrong impression about the series.

Zelda Wii has actually been in development for 4 years, with nothing revealed.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2010)

Lets not forget people, we may not see it this year at all, it might only be in japan.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Lets not forget people, we may not see it this year at all, it might only be in japan.


You forget though, recently Japan has been getting Nintendo games later (NSMB Wii and Spirit Tracks)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true... But you never know. I'd say it's 50/50. Japan might get it first, or we might. Hopefully, either way, it's not too far apart.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Hehe... I'm going to Japan this year so I might get it >

I wish for a DN game sometimes... >.>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Hehe... I'm going to Japan this year so I might get it >
> 
> I wish for a DN game sometimes... >.>


There is a DN game, 3 of them actually.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a DN game? .-.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Death Note I think.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Death Note game.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

What!!! 3 already!? Why did no one tell me?? >.<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> What!!! 3 already!? Why did no one tell me?? >.<


They are all mystery games, you choose to be either L or Kira, and you have to figure out who L or Kira is in the first one, not sure about the other 2 though, and they were only released in Japan, all 3 for DS.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

When were they released? Maybe I can get hold of one when I visit... :0


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> When were they released? Maybe I can get hold of one when I visit... :0


http://www.gamespot.com/ds/action/deathnote/index.html?tag=result;title;0
http://www.gamespot.com/ds/action/deathnoteds2/index.html?tag=result;title;2
http://www.gamespot.com/ds/adventure/ldeathnoterasennowana/index.html?tag=result;title;1


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww... 3 years old... plus everything moves on so fast over there... >.> Also...
Would a Japanese game work for a Europe DS?


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Aww... 3 years old... plus everything moves on so fast over there... >.> Also...
> Would a Japanese game work for a Europe DS?


DS is a region-free system, meaning any DS game will work in any DS system.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

WAIT A SEC!

I was playing LoZ:WW today and I got the fire and ice arrows, the fairy who gives them to you looks very similar to the girl standing behind Link in the art for the new Zelda! Maybe there is another split timeline!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> WAIT A SEC!
> 
> I was playing LoZ:WW today and I got the fire and ice arrows, the fairy who gives them to you looks very similar to the girl standing behind ]First of all, she's the Master Sword. It's practically been confirmed by Miyamoto and Aonuma. They've given so many hints it's obvious. And second, how would that create another split in the timeline? .-.


----------



## Zex (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zex (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They way I see it, the game can only be two things:
MM Sequal or a completely new Link. There are no other possibilities, and if you think it goes after TP, I hope your implying it's a new Link, and not a sequal, since Miyamoto says it's not a sequal to TP.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNless the fairy possessed the Master Sword, which would make more sense than just the Master Sword becoming a girl.


----------



## Zex (Jan 7, 2010)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i'd like to note, that you only see the fairy queen before you power up the master sword, then you never see her again. Why don't you think about that for a moment.
She could be on the child timeline as well as the adult one.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Be With Link THe WHole Time?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense... Now I'm kinda hoping for a MM sequel, lol. Maybe than can explain the relocation of the Temple of Time, too.


----------



## Micah (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm lost.

The only Zelda game I've played is Phantom Hourglass. 0_0


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 7, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I'm lost.
> 
> The only Zelda game I've played is Phantom Hourglass. 0_0


lol, just walk away man, don't try to understand it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I'm lost.
> 
> The only Zelda game I've played is Phantom Hourglass. 0_0


Really?! You should play Spirit Tracks, then. And The Wind Waker, and Twilight Princess, and Ocarina of Time, and...ALL OF THEM!! XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The Temple of Time wasn't relocated, Hyrule castle was.*


----------

